# Corsair h50-h70-h100



## Momo77 (25. September 2011)

I Leute ich würde gerne eure Erfahrungen mit den kompakteasserkühlungen wissen

Würde mich sehr freuen über viel antworten

MfG. Momo


----------



## <BaSh> (25. September 2011)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html


----------

